

Fly.js, an interesting, easy-to-use and lightweight jQuery alternative - gwae
https://github.com/Extaze/fly.js

======
grey-area
Doesn't the gpl v3 license preclude this from use on most websites?

~~~
becojo
Is it really acceptable to include other peoples work that have a different
license into the main file without any mention the original mention (only a
link)?

As if it was licensed with GPL v3 to the author of Fly.js...

~~~
Extaze
I just noticed that. Currently, if you use Fly.js in a project, as you give
the source file to the custommer, you must use GNU/GPL license too, as
explained here : [http://stuck-in-windows.blogspot.fr/2009/02/fud-over-
javascr...](http://stuck-in-windows.blogspot.fr/2009/02/fud-over-javascript-
and-gpl.html) I think I'm going to change the license. Thank you for noticing
it.

------
notjustanymike
Some examples would be great

~~~
Extaze
Hi; here is some examples : Ajax : <http://jsfiddle.net/Extaze/45yWV/> Slider
: <http://jsfiddle.net/Extaze/wVLFd/>

